# Neustart



## siggi.k. (2. Mai 2005)

Es soll in 1. Woche weitergehen!!


----------



## locationmaster (2. Mai 2005)

ich haette nix dagegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joob45 (3. Mai 2005)

wer sagt das?

und mit wem soll es weitergehen?


----------



## Spezialistz (3. Mai 2005)

höchsrwahrscheinlich mit der produktion vom bergwerk bikes......


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. Mai 2005)

habe auch vor 4 wichen gehört das bergwerk ein phoenix wird...hehe gute quelle


----------



## joob45 (3. Mai 2005)

mit der produktion von bw-rädern  

ne ne auf gar keinen fall.

bw ist weg- und er geist von bw auch!  

also noch mal. mit was soll es weiter gehen?


----------



## Ro83er (3. Mai 2005)

Falls das stimmt möchte an dieser Stelle Bergwerk und den Mitarbeitern alles Gute wünschen und die Daumen drücken   

Und natürlich hoffe ich an dieser Stelle auch bald nähere Infos ergattern zu können *neugier*

MfG, Stephan.


----------



## daif (4. Mai 2005)

gähn....  
der thread bringt nichts

und wenn sich die Gerüchte über den neuen Käufer bestätigen dann hat es mit bw so wie es die meisten Leute mochten eh nix zu tun...


----------



## franks (4. Mai 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> gähn....
> der thread bringt nichts
> 
> und wenn sich die Gerüchte über den neuen Käufer bestätigen dann hat es mit bw so wie es die meisten Leute mochten eh nix zu tun...




Einer Firma mit schlechtem Support und noch schlechterem Vertrieb, bei dem sich der ach so begnadete Schweißer niemals auf ein Fahrrad gesetzt hätte, und das auch noch zu unverschämten preisen?

Alaska


----------



## Hegi (4. Mai 2005)

da lasse ich mich doch mal überraschen


----------



## daif (5. Mai 2005)

@franks 
ja genau deswegen geil! zu schwere, mit Steinzeitmethoden zusammengefügte drecksrohre zu total überteuerten preisen! und obendrein noch ne scheiss optik!   

(ich höre stimmen die mich doch noch minimal hoffen lassen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franks (5. Mai 2005)

@daif nicht alles schlecht machen, die Pulverbeschichtungen fand ich toll.


----------



## daif (5. Mai 2005)

naja, ich find mehr als die beschichtung gut!  
ich sag zum obigen beitrag nur "achtung ironie" (bevor wieder jemand ne pm schreibt)


----------



## el martn (6. Mai 2005)

...was ich an Bergwerk toll fand:

*NICHTS*

el martn


----------



## günther69 (6. Mai 2005)

Da wird wieder rumgepostet das mir das :kotz:  hochkommt !!

Wir Bergwerk-Fahrer schreiben doch auch nicht:

Ich fahr kein Canno, Cany, Sco,  weil mir der :::::::::: nicht passt.

Jeder fährt sein Bike doch aus irgendeiner Überzeugung oder aus einem anderen Grund.


Also hört endlich auf mit dem Scheiß !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kuschelbaer8 (7. Mai 2005)

Ich find es auch nicht gut wenn man ein Votec fährt, weil die Firma Votec auch in dieser Situation war und wir etwas Mitgefühl zeigen sollten. Es ist doch schlimm genug wenn eine deutsche Bikeschmiede pleite geht. Also ruhig Blut


----------



## zastafari (11. Mai 2005)

siggi.k. schrieb:
			
		

> Es soll in 1. Woche weitergehen!!



...und??? Was is nu ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (11. Mai 2005)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> ...und??? Was is nu ????


 
















[font=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]*error 500: Interner Serverfehler*[/font]




[font=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]Das angegebene Skript konnte nicht fehlerfrei ausgeführt werden![/font]

..... 
























.....  !

Kennt ihr den film "Immer Ärger mit Harry" ? 

Hier geht es auch so zu : leiche in den keller , leiche aus dem keller in den wald , leiche im wald einbuddeln , leiche wieder ausbuddeln und zurück in den keller .... .


----------



## DerRoggemann (11. Mai 2005)

naja, is doch schon mal ne verbesserung, oder ?
Vor einer Woche hatten wir da noch "Error 404"...Respekt  !
Nein, ich hoffe wenn es weitergeht dann darf das Image der Marke nich kaputt gehn , meint ihr nich ?
Mfg Fabian


----------



## MB-Locke (12. Mai 2005)

Jochen_DC schrieb:
			
		

> habe auch vor 4 wichen gehört das bergwerk ein phoenix wird...hehe gute quelle



Hi Leutz,

ha, phoenix find ich g**l   Das hat irgendwas mit phoenix aus der Asche und so  

Nix für ungut, mich würds freuen!

MB-Locke


----------



## Bartenwal (19. Mai 2005)

hallo,
es gibt Neues vom Insolvenzgericht:


> 1 IN 83/05
> 
> In dem Insolvenzverfahren über das Vermögen
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Daddy (30. Mai 2005)

joob45 schrieb:
			
		

> wer sagt das?
> 
> und mit wem soll es weitergehen?



die Fa. Bergwerk wurde am Mittwoch von einer anderen Fa. übernommen. Es soll scheinbar auch unter dem Namen Bergwerk weitergehen. Besonderheit wird die Entwicklung und die Produktion von Bikes sein, die mit einem GPS System ausgestattet sind. Der neue Eigner scheint aus der Branche zu sein ist aber im Bereich GPS spezialisiert.


----------



## zastafari (30. Mai 2005)

Pah, ich kotze...Bikes mit eingebautem Navi....!!!   
Wenn das einer auf den Markt bringt, wünsche ich dem 
nichts Gutes...blöder kann's kaum noch werden


----------



## DerRoggemann (30. Mai 2005)

................°°°°°°°........................ !
ich hab nen Notebook und find die sternchen taste nich 
Na da freu ich mich ja schon auf die Online-Präsens !
Gruß Fabian


----------



## joob45 (30. Mai 2005)

hat jemand mehr infos von wem bw aufgekauft wurde?


----------



## siggi.k. (30. Mai 2005)

joob45 schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand mehr infos von wem bw aufgekauft wurde?



Es sollen  Investoren sein, die einen gewissen Anteil an Bergwerk halten.
Rest halten die Gürses Brüder.


----------



## joob45 (31. Mai 2005)

und wann soll es losgehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Old Daddy (1. Juni 2005)

Ab nächster Woche solls weitergehen. Ich freue mich auf den Weiterbestand einer deutschen Marke. Die guten Chinesischen Teile von Scott, Spezialized sind ja auch nicht günstiger, und besser schon gar nicht. Man sollte mal auch an die Arbeitsplätze in Pforzheim und Umgebung (Bergwerk, Votec, Cycle Craft, Voitl, Acros usw.) denken. Die Jungs machen alle ihren Job und wollen uns Biker zufriedenstellen. Daß nicht immer alles klappt ist doch fast normal, oder kann es die Elektro od. Autoindustrie besser?

Ich wünsche der Fa. Bergwerk-Cycles GmbH alles Gute, gute Deals und noch bessere Produkte.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (1. Juni 2005)

Old Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche der Fa. Bergwerk-Cycles GmbH alles Gute, gute Deals und noch bessere Produkte.



Ich wünsche diesem verstaubten Laden einfach nur frischen Wind und viele konstruktive emotionale Diskussionen. Der Rest kommt dann von alleine. Die Produkte sind Marktstimmig und der Brand stimmt auch. Interessant ist hier nur  *" Wer das Sagen hat"* letztendlich. Und da bin ich mir bei der neuen Konstellation schon jetzt am zweifeln..................
Aber gut das vermutlich ENDORFIN hier nicht mit am Tisch sitzt !   *Dont get infected* !!


----------



## wondermike (1. Juni 2005)

Ich wünsche dieser Chaotentruppe ein sinnvolles wirtschaftliches Konzept. Ohne sowas kann nun mal keine Firma dauerhaft existieren. Was ich bis jetzt hier gehört habe, lässt mir die Haare zu Berge stehen.   

Aber vielleicht wissen die ja was, was ich nicht weiß.


----------



## locationmaster (2. Juni 2005)

wie waer es mit einem doenerbike mit lahmacunschaltung und
dürümsattel


----------



## onkel_willi (2. Juni 2005)

jungs, jungs.... jetzt mal den ball flachhalten, bitteschön.

jetzt lasst die mal was schaffen und dann sieht man weiter bzw. »wir werden sehen«.

fahre ja mittlerweile nur noch mit meinem focus hardtail - man traut sich ja fast nicht mehr mit dem bergwerk unter die leute, bei so viel schlechter stimmung.

euer
onkel willi


----------



## DerRoggemann (2. Juni 2005)

So seh ich das auch, auch wenn das Konzept erstmal komisch klingt.
Man schaue auf meine Signatur, wie passend...  
Gruß Fabian


----------



## Old Daddy (8. Juni 2005)

''Schlechte Stimmung'' , kommt drauf an welche Stimmung man meint?? Ich denke nur weil ein paar Entäuschte auf einem Forum nicht die Begeisterung zu einer Marke teilen können, heißt das wohl nicht daß die ganze Marke schlecht ist! Daß in der Vergangenheit nicht ganz alles so lief ist wohl jedem bekannt. Es waren wohl auch die falschen Leute am falschen Platz. Daß es bei Bergwerk auch nicht immer mit rechten Dingen zuging ist auch ein Grund für die schlechte Stimmung. Aber man muss den Jungs einen Neuanfang gönnen. Ich denke der verbliebene Rest hat aus den Fehlern gelernt, und fängt an den Laden neu zu organisieren, daß ein Kunde auch Ware bekommt, wenn er diese bestellt. Unklar ist allerdings ob Bergwerk beim Direktvertrieb bleibt. Ich halte dafür, über die Händler zu gehen. Diese können doch einige Problemchen abfedern. Service, Garantien usw. muss eh über einen Händler gehen. Ich finde man sollte sich auch auf gar keinen Fall nur mit dem Vertrieb von Rahmen beschäftigen, sondern auf jeden Fall Kompletträder anbieten. Vielleicht den Vertrieb über einen Partner machen, der mehr Erfahrung damit hat (Custec od. Quantec usw.).
Leider befürchte ich auch, daß die Leute, die sich im Moment für den Vertrieb verantwortlich zeigen, nicht die Besten sind. Ich denke es ist schon ein Unterschied ein Rad zu verkaufen, oder ein Rad zu produzieren und dann zu verkaufen. Ein Vertriebsprofi mit klaren Konzepten wäre hier von Nöten!


----------



## DerRoggemann (8. Juni 2005)

das ist sicher richtig, ohne zweifel,
und du hast recht, sie haben einige fehler gemacht.
Nur das ist nicht der punkt, es geht darum, dass es so aussieht als 
geht es von den endprodukten, den rahmen und rädern ganz anders weiter,
und dass es halt nie annähernd wieder so wird wie es mal war.
Und das ist es was viele enttäuscht, denn GPS in Bergwerk Räder ???
Ich denk schon das einige sich erhofft haben, es geht so wie gehabt, nur mit andren finanz konzepten weiter, und das ist halt nicht der fall.

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Old Daddy (13. Juni 2005)

wenn nicht so wird wie es einmal war, dann könnte es auch besser werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zastafari (23. Juni 2005)

Oh,oh, es tut sich tatsächlich was....  

Die arbeiten tatsächlich an 'ner neuen Seite die dann 
unter www.bergwerk-cycles.de steht  :kotz: 

Nu woll'n se auch noch international werden.....


----------



## daif (23. Juni 2005)

na dann schau mer mal ob sich der service wirklich verbessert und wie es so weitergeht....
fände es wirklich schön wenn sich die ganze sache positiv entwickeln würde! man soll ja nie die hoffnung aufgeben..

auch wenn ich diese GPS geschichten (ob wahr oder nicht) komisch finde, wenn man wieder BW rahmen bestellen kann bin ich froh...
so komme ich vielleicht doch irgendwann zu einem LSD (ohne zeitdruck jetzt noch eines der letzen zu erwischen)

hoffe dass die jungs (diesmal) ihrem premiumanspruch gerecht werden


----------



## DerRoggemann (23. Juni 2005)

So, seit heute ist die Seite wieder online, entweder "bergwerk-bikes.de", wie gehabt, wird aber umgeleitet zu "bergwerk-cycles.de".
Das mit dem GPS war ein reiner fake, es geht tatsächlich weiter wie gehabt.
Nur die Investoren kommen aus dieser Branche.
Gruß Fabian


----------



## Nomercy (23. Juni 2005)

Wünsche in der Tat gutes Gelingen und das nötige Glück.

Gruß, Nomercy

P.S.: Sogar die Bilder der Kundenbikes sind wieder Online.


----------



## Gearshifter (23. Juni 2005)

YES!!!!

Sehr schön, die Seite ist wieder online-Bergwerk ist auferstanden   

Im Großen und Ganzen, vom Inhalt her identisch...mit Konzentration auf das Wesentliche...schöne, edle, funktionale Bikes ohne Schnickschnack und Schickimicki...

*puuh*

Keine GPS gesteuerten Bikes mit Radio, Sissibar, Fuxschwanz, Außenspiegel oder ähnlichem...auch keine BW Beach-Cruiser     

Super!!!

Also Junx-viel Erfolg beim Neustart und die näxten 100 Jahre!!! 

....macht BERGWERK wieder zu einer starken, qualitativ hochwertigen Marke bei der der Service und Support stimmen...dann seh ich einer rosigen Zukunft entgegen und freu mich jetzt schon drauf, mir in naher Zukunft ein Bike "Made im Ländle" zu kaufen.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas (23. Juni 2005)

Bergwerk ist neu gestartet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=172491


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eleven (24. Juni 2005)

Auch von meiner Seite Gratulation und alles Gute zum Neustart   

Grüße,

Christian


----------



## Lumix (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo Bergwerker,

auch von mir alles Gute und viel Glück für eure Unternehmung.  

Lumix


----------



## oliverjung (24. Juni 2005)

KLASSE!!!!!

Mein nächstes wird ein Bergwerk   , ok oder vielleicht doch wieder ein Votec ... schauen mer mal


----------



## Ro83er (24. Juni 2005)

Servus! 

Bin auch froh daß es weitergeht und ich mir eines Tages dann vielleicht ein neues BW kaufen kann!

Also alles Gute für BW und die neue (und natürlich auch die alte) crew


----------

